# VR6 vs 240sx



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

hey guys, i looking to spend about $5000-$6000 on car....... then some basic mods, cold air intake, full exhaust... ect. The question on my mind is what to go with a 240sx or a Volkswagen vr6? I hear about a lot of people swapping motors out of nissans. Is this nessary to make the car not slow as balls? With basic mods, and a stock motor what can i expect for 0-60mph and 1/4 mile times?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

stock KA's are not fast. at all. with basic mods on a KA, you might be able to get into 15's, and thats with good tires, suspension, and a good driver. as for swapping motors, search. there are plenty of topics that cover this. what year VR6 and 240 do you want to go with? how many miles do you want on it? all those are going to depend on which car you should go with.


----------



## matt_101 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I don't wanna go much over 140 000 kms, i want something between 1994-1998.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

ok, i take it you live in Europe or Austrailia since you mentioned it being in km's. so this changes most of what i said lol. you should either hae silvia's or 200sx in your country depending where your at. they come with an SR20DET, which is turboed from the factory. they are actually kind of fast stock, and with a few bolts ons are pretty quick. i think it would be about preference. i've heard that VR6's are easy to work on, but SR's aren't that hard either.


----------

